# Another One of Those



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

titanium lowriders on a supersurf 1081


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

super sweet... love that pattern/color scheme...


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

That is one sweet looking rod!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Man that thing is awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

NIce


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

very nice!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Triple Nice !!!! 

Great Job !


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That makes me feel funny in my special place. 

That's sweet. What kind of thread is that on the end of the butt wrap and guides? Interesting color in the sunlight.


----------

